#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  How does encryption work?

## Moana

*Hello Guys!*

Encryption is a method of protecting your data from data theft. Which means literally for instance when you purchase goods and services online you would use credit cards, right? What your computer would do is, it would encrypt all the information so that all your datas that are being transferred wouldnt get theft.

*How do you think Encryption works?*

----------


## Beacon

> Encryption is a method of protecting your data from data theft. Which means literally for instance when you purchase goods and services online you would use credit cards, right? What your computer would do is, it would encrypt all the information so that all your data’s that are being transferred wouldn’t get theft.


You've explained how encryption works from this two lines.

----------

